# Concrete, Terrazzo, Travertine Cleaning & Restoration



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning 850-529-1335

All floors need protection, from stain protectors for carpet to sealers for stone tile we do it all....

Acid Stained Concrete and Terrazzo:

Acid Stained Concrete became very popular several years ago. It can give new life to old concrete, giving it the look of a deep marble or granite. For many homeowners it is a DIY job. 

Terrazzo has been around for years. It consists of marble, quartz, granite, glass or other suitable chips, sprinkled or un-sprinkled, and poured with a binder that is cement.

What we do for acid stained concrete and terrazzo:

We strip off the old finish using special cleaners and tools. Because these floors are porous, plenty of dry time is needed. Next we apply our best floor finish to make your floor look beautiful and give it protection.

Travertine:

Travertine is a porous stone tile that looks like swiss cheese. The holes that make it look like swiss cheese are usually filled at the factory. Most cases the stone tile is honed before arriving to the store. In honing the surface of the tile is ground down to a smooth, flat finish.

What we do for travertine:

We use a powerful truck-mount and turbo tool to clean the tile and grout. You can visit http://www.accutechcarpet.com/tile-grout-cleaning.htm to see the video on the turbo tool. Next we allow the floor to dry. Once dry, we apply several coats of of stone sealer to the travertine. Floors are usually dry and ready to walk on within an hour.

In most cases these floors can be polished too. . .. . .Call for details. 850-529-1335

Our Services:

Carpet Cleaning
Upholstery Cleaning
Tile & Grout Cleaning/Restoration
Concrete Cleaning Restoration
Wood Floor Cleaning & Restoration
24/7 Emergency Water Extraction
Residential & Commercial
IICRC Certified 
L&I


----------

